# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اليمـــين

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اليمـــين 

تعريف اليمين 

اليمين لغة هي القوي وهي القسم .  

وتعني شرعاً تقوية أحد طرفى الخبر بذكر الله تعالى .  
أوهي إشهاد الله تعالي علي صدق ما يقوله الحالف .  
وقد عرفها قانون الإثبات لسنة 1993م في المادة(53) منه بأنها (القسم بالله أو الرب على صدق الإخبار بواقعة) . وهي غير قاصرة علي المسلمين لذا فيجوز لمن وجّهت اليه اليمين أن يؤديها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة في ديانته أو معتقده . ولا إلزام عليه في تأديتها بالصيغة القانونية المقررة . وتصح إشارة الأخرس المعهودة لإعتبار الحلف ان كان لايعرف الكتابة. 
وتجوز في اليمين النيابة في الإستحلاف ولا تجوز في الحلف بمعني أن ينيب صاحب الحق آخر فى أن يستحلف غيره ويطلب يمينه ولكن لا يجوز أن ينيب شخص عنه في الحلف أي أداء اليمين المطلوبة منه . ولا يجوز تحليف الوكيل على فعل موكله لأن المقرر شرعاً أن الوكيل لايحلف إلاعلي فعل نفسه . وقد اورد الفقهاء عدة أنواع لليمين ومن هذه الأنواع :- 
اليمين الحاسـمة: 
وتعرف باليمين الرافعة لأنها ترفع النزاع وتحسمه . وقد عرفها قانون الإثبات في المادة (54) بأنها ( اليمين الحاسمة هي اليمين التي يوجهها الخصم الذي يقع عليه عبء إثبات أي واقعة محل نزاع الي خصمه في أي حال تكون عليها الدعوي ليحسم بها النزاع. 
فاذا إدعي علي آخر فأنكر وليس للمدعي بينة فله يمين خصمه .وينطبق الأمرعلى مقدم الدفع في الدعوي فقد أصبح مدعياً هو الآخر هنا .  
وحتى تقبل المحكمة توجيه اليمين الحاسمة لا بد من توافر عدة شروط . 
جاءت بها المادة (55)من قانون الاثبات . 
1-يجب على من يوجه الي خصمه اليمين الحاسمة أن يبين بدقة الوقائع التي يريد إستحلافه عليها . 
2-يجب أن تكون الواقعة التي تنصب عليها اليمين الحاسمة متعلقة بشخص من توجه اليه أو من ترد عليه فإن كانت غير متعلقة بشخصه فتنصب علي مجرد علمه بها .
3-لا يجوز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة فى واقعة تشمل إقراراً بجريمه .
فيجب أن يكون هناك حق أو واقعة مدعى بها ويكون الفصل فيها فصلاً في النزاع كلاً أو بعضاً . وأن تكون هذه الواقعة أوالحق متعلقة بشخص الحالف وبشخص من ردّت إليه اليمين , ويكون الحلف على الجزم واليقين , إلا إذا كانت الواقعة أو الحق غير متعلق بشخصه فيكون الحلف علي نفي العلم بالواقعة . ولا يجوز أن يكون محل توجيه اليمين واقعة تشكل إقراراً بجريمة حدية كانت أم تعزيرية. 
صيغة اليمين الحاسمة : 
نصت المادة (56) من قانون الإثبات علي : 
1-يجوز للمحكمة أن تحدد صيغة اليمين الحاسمة كما يجوزلها أن تقبل الصيغة التي يعرضها الخصم أوتعدلها .
2-يجوز تغليظ اليمين الحاسمة بصيغة الحلف أو بالزمان أو بالمكان . 
3-يجوز للمحكمة أن تمنع توجيه اليمين الحاسمة إذا كانت غير جائزة أو غيرمتعلقة بالنزاع أو غير منتجة فيه أو كان الخصم متعسفاً فى توجيهها. 
فإذا طلب المدعى اليمين فيـجوز للمحكمة أن تحدد الصيغة التي تؤدى بها . كما لها أن تقبل الصيغة التي يعرضها الخصم إن كانت واضحة .ولها أن تجرى عليها من التعديل ما يجعلها واضحة مقبولة .ويجوز أن تغلظ اليمين الحاسمة بصيغة الحلف أو بالزمان أو بالمكان .والتغليظ في صيغة الحلف يكون بزيادة صفة من صفات الله تعالي .
وقد كانت المادة (62) من قانون الاثبات لسنة 1983م الملـغي تنص عـلي ( تكون تأدية اليمين بأن يقول الحالف أحلف بالله العظيم القوي الجبار العالم ببواطن الامور القادر علي أن يسخطني إذا كذبت .ويذكر المسألة التي يراد الحلف عليها حسبما تحددها المحكمة او يعرضها الخصم.
والتغليظ بالزمان كأن يشـترط أن تؤدي في يوم الجمـعة أو يوم عرفة مثلاً . أما التغليظ بالمكان فقد أثار الكثير من الجدل حتي صدر المنشور القضائي رقم3/62في 23 /4/62 والخاص بالحلف علي أضرحة الاولياء وبيّن إجراءات التصديق بالحلف وكيفية الحلف بقوله يحلف داخل الضريح بالله العظيم ولا مانع من وضع يده علي الكتاب حسب المعتاد ولكن الحلف يجب أن يكون بالله لا بالولى أو الشيخ الذى يتم في ضريحه.
وللمحكمة الحق في أن تمنع توجيه اليمين الحاسمة إذا كانت هذه اليمين غير جائزة أى إنها لا تفصل في النزاع كلياً أو بعضاً منه . كما تمنع توجيهها اذا كانت غير متعلقة بالنزاع بأن كـانت لا علاقة لها بموضوع النزاع أصلاً . وتمنع أيضاً اذا كانت غير منتجة في النزاع بمعنى أنها لا تحسم النزاع نهائياً . وأخيراً يجب ألايكون طالب اليمين متعسفاً في طـلب اليمين وهو أمر تقديرى تختص به المحكمة . 
الـحلف والـرد والنكــول: 
نصت المادة (57) من قانون الاثبات علي: 
1-اذا لم ينازع من وجهت اليه اليمين الحاسمة لا في جوازها ولا تعلقها بالدعوي أونازع ورفضت المحكمة منازعته فيجب عليه أن يحلفها أو يردها على خصمه وإلا أعتبر ناكلاً.
2-اذا حلف من وجهت إليه اليمين الحاسمة إنتهت الخصومة فىمواجهته.
3-يخسر دعواه كل من وجهت اليه اليمين الحاسمة فنكل دون أن يردها علي خصمه وكل من ردت عليه اليمين الحاسمة فنكل عنها.
إذن اذا طلب الخصم توجيه اليمين الحاسمة الي خصمه فليس لهذا الخصم أن يرفض هذه اليمين ولكن له أن ينازع في عدم جوازها أو تعلقها بالدعوى أو أنها ليست منتجة في النزاع أوحاسمة له , وللمحكمة تقدير هذا الدفع . فإن رفضت المحكمة هذه المنازعة فيجب عليه أن يحلف اليمين أويردها علي خصمه الذى ليس له خيار سوى الحلف أوالنكول عنها
وهذه اليمين المردودة تسمى لدى الفقهاء باليمين المنقلبة . فإذا طلب المدعي يمين المدعي عليه فردها المدعي عليه للمدعي فحلف فهي يمين منقلبة تحسم النزاع ويقضى للمدعى بما إدعاه .
اما اذا لم يرد الخصم اليمين وحلف اليمين الحاسمة إنتهت الخصومة في مواجهـته , أما اذا لم يردها ونكل عن الحلف خسر دعواه . وكذا الحال اذا نكل من ردت عليه اليمين الحاسمة فإنه هو الآخر يخسردعواه. 
اليـــمين المتــممة: 
نصت المادة(58) من قانون الاثبات على: 
1-يجوز للمحكمة أن توجه اليمين المتممة من تلقاء نفسها الي أي من الخصمين للترجيح بها عند الحكم فى موضوع الدعوي.
2-يشترط فى توجيه اليمين المتممة ألا يكون في الدعوى دليل كامل وألا تكون الدعوي خاليه من أي دليل.
3-لايجوز للخصم الذى وجهت اليه المحكمة اليمين أن يردها علي الخصم الاخر. 
فاليمين المتممة هي وسيلة للترجيح بين البينات المقدمة لتكوين عقيدة القاضى وأمر توجيهها متروك له . يوجهها من تلقاء نفسه إن رأى لذلك ضرورة .وهو غير مقيد بالقضاء بها بعد حلفها . وله أن يختار الخصم الذى توجه إليه حسب ظروف كل دعوى . وهي عملياً توجه الي من كان دليله أقوي لترجيح كفته . أما اذا تساوى الخصمان في البينات كان توجيهها الي المدعى عليه . 
ويشترط القانون في اليمين المتممة ألا يكون فى الدعوى دليل كامل كما لاتكون خالية من أى دليل .وهذه اليمين لاتتحول الى يمين منقلبة بمعنى أنها لايجوز ردها الي الخصم الآخر .

يـــمين الاســتظهار :
نصت المادة (59) من قانون الاثبات على:
(يجب على المحكمة عند قيام البينة بثبوت حق فى مال الميت أوالمفقود أو القاصر ومن في حكمهم , توجه اليمين للمدعى قبل صدور الحكم إستظهاراً للحق).
ويمين الإستظهار تعرف ايضاً بيمين الإستبراء . وهى تكون بعد ثبوت الحق المدعى به . وهي تؤدي دون طلب من أحد . وقد بين القانون متي توجه يمين الإستظهار , فتوجه للمدعي بعد ثبوت الحق علي مال الميت . كأن يدعي شخص حقاً علي تركة ميت وتقام البينة علي ذلك فهنا يحلفه القاضي يمين الإستظهار بأنه لم يستوف هذا الحق بنفسه أوبغيره من الميت حال حياته بوجه من الوجوه ولا أبرأه ولا أحاله علي غيره ولم يستوفه من طرف أحد نيابة عن المتوفي . وليس للمتوفي رهن لدي المدعي في مقابل هذا الحق .
كما توجه هذه اليمين بعد ثبوت الحق علي مال المفقود والقاصر أو من في حكمهم كالجنون والمعتوه . ولم ينص القانون علي توجيهها في الحق الغائب . ولعله هنا إكتفي بأن المفقود هو الآخر غائب وفق التعريف الوارد للمفقود والغائب في المادة (259) من قانون الاحوال الشخصية . وعليه وبناءً علي أن الغائب مفقود فتوجه اليمين عند ثبوت الحق على ماله .
فاذا أقامت الزوجة دعوي النفقة علي زوجها الغائب وأثبتت دعواها فتحلف اليمين علي أنه لم يطلقها ولم يترك لها نفقة ولا منفقاً ولم تكن ناشزاً . وكذا في دعواها الطلاق .
وقد قضي بأن يمين الإستظهار يمين لازمة لحق الغائب وإغفالها يؤدي الي بطلان الحكم . 
ونجد مع هذه اليمين يمين أخري هي يمين التهمة لم ينص عليها القانون وهي توجه لمن قامت في مواجهته تهمة في المدعي به . وهي توجه حسب ظروف ووقائع كل دعوي . فإذا كان زيد أميناً لمال عمرو فطالبه عمرو بأمانته فادعي زيد أنها فقدت وكذبه عمرو بأنه تصرف فيها بالبيع مثلاً فزيد هنا مصدق في قوله ولكن لحقته تهمة من صـاحب الأمانة فيحلف زيد اليمين علي نفي التهمة . ويلاحظ أن يمين الإستظهار ويمين التهمة لاترد الي الطرف الآخر . فإن نكل من وجهت اليه اليمين فقد خسر دعواه .
يـــمين اللــــعان :
نصت المادة (60) من قانون الاثبات علي:

(يمين اللعان هي حلف الزوج علي زنا زوجته ونفي حملها منه وحلف الزوجة علي تكذيبه وذلك بأن يشهد الزوج أربع شهادات بالله أنه صادق فيما رمي به زوجته والخامسة أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين . وأن تشهد الزوجة أربع شهادات بالله بأن زوجها من الكاذبين والخامسة أن غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين ) .  
فقد يرمي الزوج زوجته بالزنا أو نفي الحمل منه وليس له البينة الشرعية علي زنا زوجته . لذا شرعت يمين اللعان . 
ويكون اللعان كما في القذف بالزنا تكون الملاعنة عند نفي الحمل أو نفي الولد. وتبدأ الملاعنة بالزوج بأن يحلف أربع شهادات بالله إنه صادق والخامسة لعنة الله عليه إن كان كاذباً . ثم يأتي دور الزوجة فتحلف أربع شهادات بالله إنه كاذب والخامسة أن غضب الله عليها إن كان صادقاً . فإذا تمت الملاعنة فيدرأ عن الزوج حد القذف وعن الزوجة حد الزنا أما اذا نكل الزوج أقيم عليه حد القذف وإذا نكلت هي بعد حلف الزوج فيقام عليها حد الزنا . ويترتب علي هذا اللعان نفي النسب والفرقه بين الزوجين أمام القضاء كما أوضحنا في الحديث عن الطلاق باللعان . 

ونصت القاعدة (86) من الجدول الثالث علي أنه يجب علي المحكمة أن تبين في محضرها الوقائع التي يستحلف الخصم عليها . وعلي من وجهت إليه اليمين أن يحلف كما قررت المحكمة . وعلي المحكمة أن تثبت بالمحضر صيغة اليمين التي حلفها من وجهت اليه .
واذا كلف من وجهت اليمين إليه بالحضور لحلفها ولم يحضر وتكرر منه ذلك بعدإعلانه بالحضور مرتين ولم يبد عذراً مقبولاً أعتبر وفق القاعدة (78) من الجدول ناكلاً عن أداء اليمين .
واذا عجز المدعي عن إثبات دعواه أو أعتبر عاجزاً عن الإثبات فإن له وفق القاعدة (88) من الجدول الثالث أن يطلب تحليف خصمه اليمين فإن لم يطلبها أو طلبها وحلف خصمه حكم برفض الدعوي . أما اذا نكل خصمه حكم بمقتضي النكول .
أما ما يكون التحليف فيه واجب شرعاً كحقوق الله تعالي فإن القاضي يحلف الخصم اليمين بلا طلب
*

----------

